# NUMBERS.. this is information put together for you... compiled from the form



## AaronBarnes

ok... here is my good deed for the year. 







Bay #



I have a couple numbers to different bay barges NE of the pass. 30.26.257/86.29.655 and 30.26.549/86.29.559. They are 2 different spots about a 1/4 mile or so apart. Look around them a bit and you will find better relief.





Here are the numbers for the Green Bouy at the wreck due N of Sandestin Marina on the N side of the Choctawhatchee Bay:

N 30 27' 34.38"



30.45955000



W 86 18' 13.28



-86.30368889



______________________________________________



Besides each species listed are 3 numbers. The lower limit number is the temperature below which the fish will not bite and in fact may not survive. The optimum range column lists the temperature range that the fish enjoys the most and will be most active. The upper limit is the temperature above which the fish will not bite and in fact may not survive.



Name Lower Optimum	Upper

Amberjack 59 62-65	66

Bonito 60 65-75	80+

Barracuda 55 72-80	86

Blackfin Tuna	52 70-75	82

Bluefish 50 66-72	84

Dolphin 70 72-78	82

Jack Crevalle	65 70-85	90

King Mackerel	65 68-76	88

Permit 70 75-85	92

Pompano 65 70-82	85+

Red Drum 52 70- 90	90+

Red Snapper	50 55-65	70+

Sailfish 68 72-82	88

Snook 60 70-82 90

Spanish Mackere	60 65-75 80

Spotted SeTrout	56 66-82	90

Tarpon 70 75-90	100+

Weakfish 45 56-68	78

Wahoo 65 68-80	88







I want to wish everyone a MERRY CHRISTMAS and as I have done for the past 6 years I am going to give up some very good numbers. Deep Lines fished a few of these and won a tourney, and I have fished them for years and they are good producers first of the season and late in the season and not a far run for anyone. Here go's

30-10.263 87-27.131



30-10.285 87.27.161



30-10.802 87-26.752



30-10.396 87-25.526



30-10.635 87-24.924



30-10.450 87-24.878



30-10-.865 87-24.863



30-10.038 87-28.081



30-09.824 87-28.045



30-09.394 87.28.094



30-08.492 87-23.127



These are DUTCH BANKS numbers and have been good through the years for me. Ya'll have a merry CHRISTMAS from James. 

_______________________________________________________________________________

_______________________________________________________________________________

Nipple troll

_______________________________________________________________________________

_______________________________________________________________________________

start at no1 and end at 14 back at the nipple.this will take you north of the nipple and down towards the elbow and back to the nipple.i can guarantee you put fish in the boat with this route

at 9 to 10 mph it will take you 4 hours to run it but it will be worth it.pull a pink stretch in the prop wash or a yozuri red and black or green dolphin color bonito lure.pull some mahi candy on the riggers and a good jet on the way back.swith it up and put another yozuri in front of the way back to get it a little deeper.you will also find some very good grouper holes in between 4 and 8



let me know how you do.

1.544.6 ft depth	0 ft N29 53.244 W87 04.464	

2.538.1 ft depth	2.3 mi	2.3 mi 233° true	N29 52.047 W87 06.316	

3.557.7 ft depth	4.2 mi	1.9 mi 196° true	N29 50.438 W87 06.860	

4.544.6 ft depth1	5.5 mi	1.3 mi 212° true	N29 49.489 W87 07.550	

5.544.6 ft depth2	6.7 mi	1.2 mi 236° true	N29 48.922 W87 08.529	

6.367.5 ft depth	11.8 mi	5.1 mi 264° true	N29 48.449 W87 13.628	

7.347.8 ft depth	14.6 mi	2.8 mi 256° true	N29 47.867 W87 16.316	

8.295.3 ft depth	17.5 mi	2.9 mi 254° true	N29 47.161 W87 19.118	

9.Depth Contour 19.7 mi	2.2 mi 210° true	N29 45.492 W87 20.211	

10.413.4 ft depth	22.3 mi	2.5 mi 161° true	N29 43.425 W87 19.391	

11.557.7 ft depth1	25.6 mi	3.4 mi 149° true	N29 40.912 W87 17.669	

12.656.2 ft depth	29.0 mi	3.4 mi 179° true	N29 38.001 W87 17.629	

13.623.4 ft depth	34.0 mi	5.0 mi 24° true	N29 41.990 W87 15.620	

14.610.2 ft depth	49.8 mi	15.8 mi 44° true	N29 51.815 W87 04.545	

___

I know sometimes i can be an asshole.Maybe i have a different personality or a different sense of humor or just dont fit in but im trying to put all that behind me.I know i have sometimes gone beyond the call of duty and given my time and personal things away to forum members here as well as dissapointed some.I just want to apologize to those i have offended and let myself get carried away lately.I know these wont make up for it but i have alot and a few isnt gonna hurt



I have a collection of PRODUCING NUMBERS i have collected over the last few years and have a few sets i got from a couple deceased captians.In my line of work i have done a few jobs for a few charter and commercial captian widows and the subject of fishing was always present.



If anyone on this forum knows these areas or fishes these numbers that got them another way than dont PM me and bash me cause most of them i have gotten thru a little trial and an assload of error.Im sure some of the few that may fish these areas will be pissed if they see a number close to there honey hole but its ok the fish move around anyway.Almost all of these are in natural bottom and huge reliefs spikes and rocks.from 200 feet to 320



GRO 183.7 FT DEPTH	N29 54.365 W87 13.408	

GRO 177.2 FT DEPTH	N29 54.164 W87 13.552	

SPI 190.3 FT DEPTH	N29 54.101 W87 13.969	

INV5 183.7 FT DEPTH	N29 53.978 W87 13.763

INV7 183.7 FT DEPTH	N29 53.843 W87 14.855

INV6 183.7 FT DEPTH	N29 53.766 W87 15.002

2atatimesnap	248.7 FT DEPTH	N29 50.255 W87 18.013

0029 N29 48.699 W87 13.144

WWOW 308.4 FT DEPTH	N29 48.493 W87 14.902

MIN 301.8 FT DEPTH	N29 48.685 W87 15.277

0019 N29 48.361 W87 15.060

X1 295.3 FT DEPTH	N29 48.716 W87 16.348

0028 N29 48.078 W87 16.296

0022 N29 48.138 W87 16.341

0021 N29 48.147 W87 16.294

0027 N29 47.930 W87 17.213

Chart Usnh 16-8	Chart Usnh 16-8	N29 48.157 W87 17.627

ROCKS 288.7 FT DEPTH	N29 48.330 W87 17.789

X2 295.3 FT DEPTH	N29 48.081 W87 17.909

x4 N29 47.824 W87 17.546

40ftrock	308.4 FT DEPTH	N29 47.949 W87 17.554

HOT LINE	301.8 FT DEPTH	N29 46.746 W87 19.574

HOT LINE	315.0 FT DEPTH	N29 46.434 W87 19.485

HOT LINE	308.4 FT DEPTH	N29 46.118 W87 19.281

X99 295.3 FT DEPTH	N29 45.318 W87 20.114

X4 315.0 FT DEPTH	N29 47.580 W87 17.870

20FTR 16-81	Chart Usnh 16-8	N29 54.745 W87 11.909





If anyone catches some studs off these at least shoot me a PM and say thanks.There is a few in there we caught back to back scamp and legal red snapper 2 at a time on bait rigs with cut squid.There is another one i think it is makeshift private wreck i dunno but it lites up on a ridge almost to 50 feet up and another 30 feet of vertical LINE.

a couple commercial holes when i was feeling spunky and fished 20 feet off the bow of a few commercial boats cause thats how i sometimes roll so if you get ran up on by a joe patty boat than dont blame me.

_______________________________________________________________________________

_______________________________________________________________________________

As some of you know I have been tranferred back down to the Sarasota area, while we have really enjoyed our time here, we also look forward to going back south. While we where here we bought a boat from guy that was moving to Chicago, it came with a Garmin GPS loaded with numbers, some are public some are special, I'm sure you guys and gals can figure it out, enjoy!!!!! I can tell you the numbers in Alabama waters produce the biggest Red Snapper I have ever caught! 

MERRY CHRISTMAS and Happy New Year to everybody on the PFF, I've truely enjoyed getting to know some of you!



021 N30 10.446 W86 55.638 90.0 ft 0 ft 

022 N30 09.877 W86 55.129 102.0 ft 

028 N30 09.506 W87 14.522 0.0 ft 029 N30 09.450 W87 14.514 0.0 ft 

030 N30 09.373 W87 12.513 0.0 ft 031 N30 09.202 W87 14.419 0.0 ft 

032 N30 06.560 W87 11.876 0.0 ft 033 N30 06.508 W87 11.957 0.0 ft 

034 N30 06.508 W87 11.977 0.0 ft 035 N30 06.507 W87 11.997 0.0 ft 

036 N30 06.488 W87 12.014 0.0 ft 053 N30 11.817 W87 14.827 0.0 ft 

054 N30 12.377 W87 14.266 055 N30 17.481 W87 13.266 

056 N30 09.563 W87 14.570 0.0 ft 057 N30 09.506 W87 14.522 0.0 ft 

058 N30 09.450 W87 14.514 0.0 ft 059 N30 09.373 W87 14.513 0.0 ft 

060 N30 09.202 W87 14.419 0.0 ft 061 N30 06.508 W87 11.957 0.0 ft 

062 N30 06.508 W87 11.977 0.0 ft 063 N30 08.973 W87 14.445 0.0 ft 

075 N30 10.933 W86 51.996 93.0 ft 079 N30 14.128 W87 12.070 

081 N30 16.531 W87 17.070 0.0 ft 085 N30 19.538 W87 15.042 0.0 ft 

086 N30 17.607 W87 14.207 087 N30 16.176 W87 14.131 

088 N30 19.634 W87 16.023 0.0 ft 089 N30 23.916 W87 14.320 0.0 ft 

090 N30 19.631 W87 15.962 0.0 ft 100 N30 11.865 W87 14.829 0.0 ft 

101 N30 12.750 W87 14.740 0.0 ft 103 N30 12.190 W87 15.169 0.0 ft 

105 REEF N30 11.300 W87 04.800 105.0 ft 106 N30 12.491 W87 15.274 0.0 ft 

107 N30 12.997 W87 14.266 0.0 ft 108 N30 12.207 W87 15.140 0.0 ft 

109 N30 12.309 W87 14.397 0.0 ft 100FTOBJ N30 12.183 W87 14.706 0.0 ft 

20BJS18APT N30 12.433 W87 14.387 0.0 ft 2LINEAROBJ N30 12.434 W87 14.232 0.0 ft 

2OBJS100L N30 12.183 W87 14.706 0.0 ft 30BJS100 L N30 12.009 W87 14.190 0.0 ft 

35LONG OBJ N30 12.426 W87 14.304 0.0 ft 3BARGES N30 17.490 W87 13.290 45.0 ft 

3LIN OBJS N30 12.397 W87 14.322 0.0 ft 50+75 OBJ N30 11.864 W87 14.830 0.0 ft 

5LINEAROBJ N30 12.390 W87 14.322 0.0 ft 6 N30 07.715 W87 31.790 88.0 ft 

7 N30 06.881 W87 32.685 0.0 ft  75+100 OBJ N30 12.186 W87 15.324 0.0 ft 

75+4HI OBJ N30 12.310 W87 14.381 0.0 ft 75FT+5FTHI N30 12.304 W87 14.361 0.0 ft 

ARCOA N30 09.580 W87 14.080 84.0 ft Avocet Ocean N29 58.435 W87 12.634 

BARGE TOWE N30 10.888 W87 14.566 83.0 ft BARGE11 HI N30 13.221 W87 13.998 0.0 ft 

BARGE125 L N30 13.221 W87 13.980 0.0 ft BARGE50+7H N30 13.221 W87 13.999 0.0 ft 

BARGE75+25 N30 13.218 W87 13.992 0.0 ft 

BRASS WREK N30 12.810 W87 03.190 92.0 ft 

BRIDGE RU N30 14.128 W87 12.105 80.0 ft BRIDGE RUB N30 05.523 W87 11.497 92.0 ft 

C0UNTY 15 N30 12.050 W87 14.920 65.0 ft CASINOREEF N30 18.670 W87 07.280 60.0 ft 

COUNTY 7 N30 09.020 W87 13.690 90.0 ft CULVE 2 N30 11.779 W87 14.249 0.0 ft 

DEP N30 06.508 W87 11.977 105.0 ft ECUA N30 12.295 W87 14.370 83.0 ft 

G0OD BTM N30 09.300 W86 50.200 111.0 ft GOOD BOTM N30 13.700 W86 49.000 81.0 ft 

GULF POWER N30 12.420 W87 14.326 0.0 ft H0NEY N30 11.431 W87 27.376 0.0 ft 

Harborview N30 23.916 W87 14.320 0.0 ft HRD BTM N30 10.500 W87 35.400 44.1 ft 

KINGRY BAR N30 09.600 W87 13.890 80.0 ft L0ST TUG N30 12.090 W86 57.990 85.0 ft 

LIBBERTY 1 N30 16.390 W87 09.566 80.0 ft LIBERTY 2 N30 16.361 W87 09.560 

LIBERTY 3 N30 12.780 W86 48.350 85.0 ft LIBERTY 4 N30 07.760 W87 31.810 85.0 ft 

M0NSANT0BX N30 11.570 W87 14.810 70.0 ft MASS N30 17.900 W87 18.880 17.0 ft 

MIN BARGE N30 13.220 W87 03.190 71.0 ft MULTY OBJS N30 12.365 W87 14.841 0.0 ft 

NAVY BARGE n30 11.020 W87 14.810 80.0 ft PARADIHOLE N30 12.970 W87 10.430 95.0 ft 

PASS N30 19.069 W87 18.391 45.0 ft PETE TIDE2 N30 08.750 W87 13.990 100.0 ft 

POWERTOWER N30 12.410 W87 14.126 75.0 ft RAILS N30 09.215 W87 13.575 0.0 ft 

RUSSIAN FR N30 11.274 W87 13.036 80.0 ft S0LE BARGE N30 10.840 W87 17.670 60.0 ft 

SANTAROTUG N30 05.970 W87 10.940 90.0 ft SCATT OBJS N30 12.750 W87 14.740 0.0 ft 

TESSIE N30 11.637 W87 14.451 0.0 ft TEX BARGE N30 16.140 W87 10.160 70.0 ft 

TIMBER N30 17.396 W86 57.084 0.0 ft TIMBER HOL N30 10.000 W86 55.000 95.0 ft 

TIRE+AIRPL N30 16.910 W87 07.810 85.0 ft TUG N30 12.012 W86 57.915 84.0 ft 

TUG 1 N30 12.012 W86 57.915 84.0 ft TUG DELIVE N30 10.880 W87 14.580 80.0 ft 

TUG PHILLI N30 07.970 W87 13.320 95.0 ft TUG SYLVIA N30 11.040 W87 14.130 80.0 ft 

Yellow Gravel N29 42.067 W87 20.968 

_________________________________________________________



edge 





Here are some numbers that will mark. Plot them, connect the dots and fish everything in between.



N29 54.561 W87 12.883



N29 55.195 W87 11.591



N29 55.487 W87 10.857 







____________________________________________________



here you go my friend clay says that this spot is loaded with fish and he should know he's a diver. he gets all of his big fish here!

30 17 795 N 87 18 720 W real big wreck can,t miss it! 





___________________________________________________



N30 21.744 W86 21.199 100% sure theres at least 30 cobes on it right now



__________________________________________________



ozark - great numbers

29 55.092/86 34.950

_________________________________________________



RockCliff N30 05.370 W86 51.860 



___________________________



If you have a radio put in on 68 take a heading out of the pass at 133 true. At 25 miles is a notch in the edge that I would try. Search this forum on BFT / tuna and look at posts in Jan and Feb of LAST year to rig and chum. 



At 180' and about N30 04.450 W86 59.745 you should be in as good a spot as anybody. Also check the link for SST and get a feel for where the 67F and higher waters are.


----------



## AaronBarnes

just to help anyone for the new year


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

Well dang...


----------



## KPTN

Wow!


----------



## lobsterman

Thanks and how much of that is reachable out of Destin in a 21'CC?


----------



## AaronBarnes

ok... i just compiled these spot... i've fished alot of them, but their seams to be a bias toward p-cola.... I'm not moving... i just put this information together from past post and it grew into something i wanted to give back. 



I LIVE IN DESTIN AND WOULD ALWAYS LIKE A RIDE....... :letsdrink


----------



## sniper

Very generous of you!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Look about halfway down the list, but you all better stay off my spot! Reel happy was the one who originally posted that one, which made me mad.





> *reelhappy (11/7/2008)*here you go my friend clay says that this spot is loaded with fish and he should know he's a diver. he gets all of his bigfish here!
> 
> 
> 
> 30 17 795 N 87 18 720 W real big wreck can,t miss it!


----------



## FISHBOXFULL

thanks, thanks and thanks


----------



## Russian

Thanks man!


----------



## floorman1

Anybody confirmed any of these?


----------



## bfish

AaronBarnes said:


> it!


Your “friend“gave you the numbers to the Massachusetts.


----------



## bfish

Clay-Doh said:


> Look about halfway down the list, but you all better stay off my spot! Reel happy was the one who originally posted that one, which made me mad.


This is the Massachusetts


----------



## H2OMARK

bfish said:


> This is the Massachusetts


You sure about that? It has move a couple of times over the last couple of years. Heck if I remember correctly, it made it all the way over to Mobile bay before coming back home.....


----------



## lastcast

It's back, seen it today!


----------



## jack2

it's got it's own special red buoy, too. isn't that special. 
jack


----------



## MrFish

Since I like y'all, I'll give you my best numbers. Limit out EVERY time.

30.4042° N, 87.2271° W


----------



## CurDog

IDK, I prefer this spot, 30.403989°, -87.227156° I get bigger ones here


----------



## jack2

MrFish said:


> Since I like y'all, I'll give you my best numbers. Limit out EVERY time.
> 
> 30.4042° N, 87.2271° W


lol, you silly boy, that's not splittines house.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978

MrFish said:


> Since I like y'all, I'll give you my best numbers. Limit out EVERY time.
> 
> 30.4042° N, 87.2271° W


You gona piss of Steven giving away his spot LOL


----------



## jwilson1978

CurDog said:


> IDK, I prefer this spot, 30.403989°, -87.227156° I get bigger ones here


Easy ol Buddy your gona get Jack excited! LOL


----------



## H2OMARK

jack2 said:


> lol, you silly boy, that's not splittines house.
> jack


Nope, no no no, I'm not going to do it. You owe me chase.


----------

